# Headliner tack strip question



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has some pictures of the rear tack strip on a 67 GTO or Le Mans? It is getting time to do the headliner on my Le Mans and the guys that were helping me, and that took them out originally moved away. I was wracking my brain today trying to figure out how the rear tack strip pieces go together and for the life off me I cant figure it out! There is a straight piece that goes over the rear window, and there is two curved pieces that seem to couture to the roof line and they have a locking tab that would go into the inner roof cut out some where?? I assume?? anyone have pictures? I have the Fisher Body Manual but it is zero help
Anyone have a clue? Guidance?


----------

